# Canada!



## Dracarys (Jan 2, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I've been on this site for about a year now but never really introduced myself traditionally.
My name is Anthony Casalena, originally from Canada and now studying audio engineering in New York city.
The crew on this site is great and I look forward to learning and sharing with all of you
Happy holidays!
All the best,



Anthony


----------



## Frederick Russ (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome to VI Anthony. Learning engineering in NYC is like being thrown in with the audio sharks - sink or swim. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out for you!


----------



## Dracarys (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Frederick, and great music! 
Really enjoyed many of your works.


----------

